# هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

:download::download::download:*هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم

بعد أنْ تكلَّم الربّ يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة دمار الهيكل وأنَّه لن يبقي فيه حجرٌ علي حجرٍ إلاَّ ويُنقض ، يقول الكتاب " وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟ " ( مت24/3 ) ؟ وكانت إجابته لهم هي كشفه وإعلانه لكلّ العلامات والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ ، وختم حديثه مؤكدًا حتميّة إتمام كلّ ما قاله قائلاً " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " ( مت24/35 ) . ولكي لا يسأله التلاميذ عن موعد حدوث ذلك قال لهم " وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ . " ( مر13/32 ). 

وبدلاً من تركيزهم علي اليوم والساعة والأوقات والأزمنة والسؤال عن متي يحدث هذا ومتي يكون ذلك ، طلب منهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي ضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا

- 8 - 

يتوقَّعونها ؛ " اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. " ( مت24/42 ) . وعند صعوده إلي السماء أكَّد لهم جازمًا أنَّه ليس من حقِّهم معرفة الأزمنة أو الأوقات لأنَّها تخصّ الآب فقط " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ " ( أع1/7 ) . 

ونظرًا لأنَّه ليس من حقِّ أحدٍ من البشر معرفة اليوم والساعة أو الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه ، لذا قال الابن ، بعد تجسُّده ، كإنسانِ ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ والمشورة الإلهيّة لسرِّ التجسُّد ، في حديثه عن اليوم والساعة " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ " ، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من ضِمْن أهداف تجسُّده وخدمته علي الأرض وتعليمه الإعلان عنهما . ولكن البعض ، مثل الأريوسيّين وشهود يهوه ، رأوا في عبارة " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " ، دليلاً علي جهله وعدم معرفته باليوم والساعة ، وبالتالي دليل علي أنَّه ليس هو اللَّه ولا مساوٍ للَّه الآب في الجوهر ، بل وأقلّ من الآب !! ورأى بعضٌ آخرٌ ، من غير المسيحيّين ، في ذلك دليلاً علي جهله وعدم معرفته بكلِّ شيء ، وقالوا أنَّه لا يجهل اليوم والساعة فقط بل يجهل أمور ًا كثيرةً ، مثل المكان الذي دُفِنَ فيه لعازر وعدم معرفته بحقيقة شجرة التين إنْ كانت مُثْمِرَة أم لا ، وأنَّه مُجَرَّد نبيّ من البشر ، إنسان لا إله !!

- 9 - 

والسؤال الآن هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة مجيئه الثاني ونهاية العالم ؟ وهل كان يجهل الأزمنة والأوقات ؟ وهل كان يجهل الأماكن وبعض الأمور الأخرى ؟ 

والإجابة هي ؛ كلا ، فهو ، كامل في لاهوته ، ولأنَّه كامل في لاهوته فهو يعرف كلّ شيء ، كلِّيّ المعرفة والعِلْم . كما أنَّه أيضًا كامل في ناسوته ، فقد " أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ " ، كما يقول الكتاب بالروح ، " آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ " ( في2/7-8 ) ، " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. " ( يو1/14 ) ، " عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ " ( 1تي3/16 ) ، " فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ ، لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرِهِ. " ( 2كو8/9 ) . ولأنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا وصورة العبد لذا فقد إتّخذ كل ما للإنسان من صفات وخواص ، ومن خواص الإنسان أنَّه يجهل ما لم يتعلَّمه ويكتسبه بالمعرفة . فكإنسانٍ كان من المفروض أنَّه لا يعرف إلاَّ ما يكتسبه بالتعليم والمعرفة ، ولكنَّه هو الابن ، كلمة اللَّه وصورة اللَّه وعقل اللَّه الناطق وقوَّة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه المُذّخر لنا فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم ، هو الإله المتجسِّد ، الذي يضمّ في ذاته كلّ

- 10 - 

ما للاهوت وكل ما للناسوت ، وهو شخص واحد وأقنوم واحد ، " طبيعة واحدة متحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد " ، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، أو كما يقول البعض " طبيعتان متحدان بغير انفصال ولا افتراق " . وكان لاهوته محتجب في ناسوته الذي " فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. " ( كو2/9 ) . ولذا فقد أشرق لاهوته المتَّحد بناسوته بنور معرفته وعلمه الكلّي علي ناسوته ، كالأقنوم الواحد والمسيح الواحد والربّ الواحد ، ومن ثمَّ فقد كان يعرف كلّ شيء ، كالإله المتجسِّد ، بما في ذلك معرفة اليوم والساعة . ولكن لأنَّه لم يكنْ من أهداف تجسُّده ولا من ضمن خدمته علي الأرض الإعلان عنهما فقد قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد ، كان يعرف المعرفة التي لا يجوز الإعلان عنها ، كان يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن الإعلان عنهما في سلطان الآب وحده .
أولاً : الدليل على أنه كان يعرف ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة : 
(1) الابن هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر كقوله " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ " ( رؤ22/23 ) ، الكائن قبل البشر كما قال " قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ (أكون) " ( يو8/58 ) ، والكائن قبل الخليقة وقبل كل الدهور والأزمان ، كما قال في مناجاته

- 11 - 

للآب " وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ. " ( يو17/5 ) . ولأنَّه البداية والنهاية والأوَّل والآخر ، الموجود قبل كلِّ الدهور والأزمنة والكائن والذي سيكون إلي الأبد ، فلا يمكن أنْ يَخْفَي عليه بداية الأزمان ولا نهايتها ، وبالتالي فهو يعرف اليوم والساعة .

(2) هو كلمة الله الذي هو الله ، عقل اللَّه الناطق ونطقه العاقل ، " فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. " ( يو1/1-2 ) . كما أنَّه خالق كلِّ شيء " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ . فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ " ( يو 1/3-4 ) . ولأنَّه كلمة اللَّه الذي هو عقله الناطق فلا يمكن أنْ يَخْفَي عليه ما هو نتاج فكره وعقله ، ولأنَّه الخالق فهو يعرف خليقته بكلِّ دقَّة متي تبدأ ومتي تنتهي . ومن ثمَّ فهو يعرف يوم وساعة مجيئه الثاني ونهاية العالم الذي خلقه .​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

(*3) وهو صورة الله الآب المساوي للآب في الجوهر " اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، " ( كو1/15 ) ، " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ. " ( في2/6 ) . وهو الذي خلق الكون وكلّ ما فيه ، الكلّ فيه وبه وله قد خُلق وفيه يقوم وهو مدبِّره " فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى،

- 12 - 

سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ " ( كو1/16-17 ) . فإذا كان الكلّ به وله وفيه قد خُلق ، كما أنَّه فيه يقوم كلّ شيء كالمدبِّر والمحرِّك والمُعْتَنِي بخليقته ، فهل يُعقل أنَّ خالق الخليقة ومدبِّرها والمُعْتَنِي بها يجهل ما خلقه بنفسه ؟!!

(4) وهو شعاع مجد الله الآب وصورة جوهره الذي خلق الدهور والأزمنة ، ومُدَبِّر خليقته ، مُدَبِّر الكون ومُدِيره ومُحَرِّكَه " ابْنِهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ . الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ " ( عب1/2-3 ) . فإذا كان هو خالق الدهور والأزمنة ، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ، فهل يخفي عليه الزمن أو الوقت الذي سينتهي فيه العالم ؟ كيف يكون هو خالق الأزمنة بما فيها المستقبل وكل ما سيكون فيه ويجهل جزء من الزمن الذي خلقه ؟ يقول الكتاب " الْغَارِسُ الأُذُنَِ أَلاَ يَسْمَعُ؟ الصَّانِعُ الْعَيْنَ أَلاَ يُبْصِرُ؟ " ( مز94/9 ) ؟ خالق الدهور والأزمنة ألا يعرف يوم وساعة نهاية ما خلق ؟

(5) وهو كلي الحكمة والعلم الذي يحوي في ذاته كل الحكمة وكل العلم يقول عنه الكتاب " الْمَسِيحِ الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ. "

- 13 - 

( كو2/2-3 ). فالحكمةِ كائنةٌ فيه والعلمِ مخزونٌ في ذاته ، وقد خلق الكون ويدبِّره بحكمتِه ويُدْرِك بعِلمِهِ كلّ دقائق خليقته ، فهل يجهل اليوم والساعة ؟ وهل يحتاج إلي حكمة مكتسبة أو معرفة وعلم مكتسب مثل سائر المخلوقات ليعرف المستقبل وما فيه ؟

(6) وهو حكمةُ اللَّه وقوَّة اللَّه " بِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ " ( 1كو1/24 ) . وقد خلق اللَّه الآب العالم ويُدَبِّره بكلمتِه وقوِّتِه وحِكْمَتِه ، وإذا كان الآب قد خلق الكون وما فيه وحدَّد اليوم والساعة بكلمتِه وبقوَّتِه وحكمتِه والابن هو كلمتِه وقوَّتِه وحكمتِه فهو إذًا الحكمة الذي خلق الكون ويُدَبِّرَه وهو الذي عَيَّن هذا اليوم وتلك الساعة .

(7) وقد أكد أنه الوحيد الذي يعرف الآب وأنه الوحيد الذي يعلن عنه ، 

بل أنَّه هو ذاته ، الابن ، لا أحد يعرفه ، في جوهره ، المعرفة الحقيقيّة سوي الآب " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ . " ( مت11/27 ) . لماذا ؟ لأنَّه من ذات الآب ، كما يقول هو عن ذاته ، " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ (الآب) لأَنِّي مِنْهُ " ( يو7/29 ) ، والكائن في حضن الآب " اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. " ( يو1/18 ) . فالذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب والوحيد الذي

- 14 - 

يعرف الآب ويعلن عنه ألا يعرف خليقته ؟ وهل معرفة اليوم والساعة أعظم من معرفة الله الآب ؟

(8) كما أكد هو أن له كل ما للآب من أسماء وصفات وألقاب: 
" كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي " ( يو16/15 ) ، وكما قال مخاطبًا الآب " وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي " ( يو17/10 ) . كما أكَّد أنَّه يعمل كلّ أعمال الله الآب " لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ (الآب) فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ " ( يو5/19 ) . ولأنَّه له كلّ ما للآب فله معرفة الآب أيضًا ، ومن ثمَّ فهو يعرف كلّ ما يعرفه الآب ، وكما أنَّ الآب كلِّيّ المعرفة والحكمة والعلم فهو أيضًا كلِّيّ المعرفة والحكمة والعلم ، ومن ضمن هذا المعرفة والعلم معرفة اليوم والساعة .

(9) كما قال أيضًا: " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ " ( يو10/30 ) و " إِنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ000 أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ " ( يو14/10-11 ) . ولأنَّه واحدٌ مع الآب في الجوهر ، كما أنَّه في الآب والآب فيه ، لذا فمن الطبيعي أنْ يكون فيه علم الآب وحكمته ومعرفته وتدبيره ، فهو كلمة اللَّه وعقله الناطق ، صورة اللَّه غير المنظور ، قوَّة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه ، المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم ، ومن الطبيعي أنْ يعرف اليوم والساعة .

- 15 - 

(10) وهو الذي سيأتي في نهاية العالم في مجد ، في مجيئه الثاني ، 
والذي سيُقيم جميع الأموات من الموت ، ويأخذ المؤمنين علي السحاب ويجلس علي عرش الدينونة كالديَّان ليَدِين الأحياء والأموات " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. " ( يو5/26-29 ) ، " الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ، عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ " ( 2تي4/1 ) . فهو الذي يُحيي الموتي يوم الدينونة وهو الديَّان يوم الدين وهو ملك الملكوت . وقد وَصَفَ، هو ، هذا اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ حيث قال " وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 000 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ " ( مت25/31-34 و41 ) .

- 16 - 

(11) سبق أن تعين يوم تجسده ومجيئه إلى العالم لفداء البشرية ، 
في وقتٍ مُحَدَّدٍ أسماه الكتاب بملء الزمان " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ " ( غل4/4 ) . وذلك قبل الخليقة والأزمنة والدهور . وهذا هو سرّ التجسُّد الإلهيّ الذي يقول عنه الكتاب المقدس " السِّرِّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوماً فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ " ( رو16/25 ) . " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، مَعْرُوفاً سَابِقاً قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ " ( 1بط1/18-20 ) . وكان يؤكِّد كثيرًا علي هذا اليوم الذي يقدِّم فيه ذاته . يقول الكتاب بالروح " مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ ." ( مت16/21 ) ، " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ . " ( مر9/31 ) . فهل من المعقول أنْ يعرف الابن اليوم الذي سيُصلب فيه واليوم الذي سيقوم فيه من الأموات ، والمُعَيَّن من قَبْلِ الخليقة وتأسيس العالم ، ولا يعرف يوم مجيئه في مجد ؟​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*- 17 - 

(12) وكما بيَّنا أعلاه كيف أن الابن يعرف كل شيء وأنه كلي الحكمة والعلم والمعرفة ، 
وقد شرح لتلاميذه كلّ تفصيلات ودقائق علامات مجيئه الثاني في مجد ونهاية العالم والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة وما سيحدث بعدها بالتفصيل ، بل وشرح ما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة بكلَّ دقَّة وتفصيل مؤكِّدًا أنَّه في نهاية هذا الجيل ، الذي ستحدث فيه هذه الأحداث ، ستأتي الساعة وينتهي العالم " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ. اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " ( مت24/34-35 ) . وبالتالي يعرف متى سيكون اليوم وتأتي الساعة .

ثانيا : لماذا قال " ولا الابن " ؟ 
(1) قال هذا حتى لا يلح التلاميذ في طلب معرفة ذلك اليوم 
وتلك الساعة ولأنَّه أرادهم أنْ لا يشغلوا أذهانهم بالتركيز علي حساب الأوقات والأزمنة ، كقول القديس بولس بالروح " وَأَمَّا الأَزْمِنَةُ وَالأَوْقَاتُ فَلاَ حَاجَةَ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْهَا " ( 1تس5/1 ) ، بل أرادهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي الاستعداد الدائم وضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا يتوقَّعُونَها ، وقد كرَّر لهم تأكيده علي ذلك ؛ " اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. " ( مت24/42 ) ،

- 18 - 

" كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. " ( مت24/44 ) ، " اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ. " ( مر13/33 ) ، " اسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ أَمَسَاءً أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ أَمْ صَبَاحاً. " ( مر13/35 ) ، " وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا "( مر13/37 ).

(2) لأنَّه إتخذ صورة العبد وصار إنساناً ، 
وكإنسان ، تدبيريًا ، بناسوته ، وبسبب احتجاب لاهوته في ناسوته وظهوره في الجسد ووجوده في الهيئة كإنسان ، قال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم والساعة ، يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي : 

" والآن فلماذا رغم أنَّه كان يعرف ، لم يُخبرْ تلاميذه بوضوح في ذلك الحين ، لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يفحص ما صَمَتَ الربّ عنه ، لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟ " ( رو11/34 ) ، ولماذا رغم أنَّه يعرف ، قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " يعرف . أظنّ أنَّ هذا لا يجهله أي واحد من المؤمنين : أنَّه قال هذا مثلما قال الأقوال الأخرى - كإنسانٍ بسبب الجسد فهذا ليس نقصًا في الكلمة ، بل هو من تلك الطبيعة البشريّة التي تتصف بالجهل . 

وهذا أيضًا يمكن أن يُري جيدًا . إنْ كان أحد يفحص المناسبة 

- 19 - 

بإخلاص : متى ولمن تكلَّم المخلِّص هكذا ؟ فهو لم يتكلَّم هكذا حينما خُلقت السموات بواسطته ، ولا حينما كان مع الآب نفسه الكلمة الصانع كل الأشياء ( أنظر أم8/27-30 ) . وهو لم يقلْ هذا أيضًا قبل ولادته كإنسان ولكن حينما صار الكلمة جسدًا . ولهذا السبب فمن الصواب أنْ ننسب إلي ناسوته كلّ شيء يتكلَّم به إنسانيًا بعد أنْ تأنَّس . لأنَّه من خاصيَّة الكلمة أنْ يعرف مخلوقاته ، وأنْ لا يجهل بدايتها ونهايتها ، لأنَّ هذه المخلوقات هي أعماله . وهو يعرف كم عددها وحدود تكوينها . وإذ هو يعرف بداية كلّ شيء ونهايته ، فإنَّه يعرف بالتأكيد النهاية العامّة والمشتركة للكلِّ . وبالتأكيد فحينما يتكلَّم في الإنجيل قائلاً " أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ " ( يو1/17 ) ، فواضح أنَّه بصفته الكلمة ، يعرف أيضًا ساعة نهاية كلّ الأشياء ورغم أنَّه كإنسانٍ يجهلها ، لأنَّ الجهل هو من خصائص الإنسان ، وخاصة هذه الأمور " . 

ويضيف " لأنَّه منذ صار إنسانًا لم يخجل ـ بسبب الجسد الذي يجهل - أنْ يقول لا أعرف لكي يُوضِّح أنَّه بينما هو يعرف كإله ، فهو يجهل جسديًا 000 حينما تكلَّم إنسانيّا قائلا " ولا الابن يعرف " فأنَّه كإله يُظهر نفسه أنَّه يعرف كلّ الأشياء . لأنَّ ذلك الابن الذي يُقال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم ، يقول هو عن نفسه أنَّه يعرف الآب لأنَّه يقول " لاَ أَحَدٌ
- 20 - 

يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ " ( مت11/27 ) . وكل الناس عدا الآريوسيِّين يعترفون أنَّ الذي يعرف الآب يعرف اليوم والساعة " . 

(3) عادة ما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أمورا يبدو فيها الله الآب وكأنه لا يعرف ، يجهل ، وفي نفس الوقت هو يعرف ، فهو كلَّيّ العلم والمعرفة ، لماذا؟ لأنَّ هذا ما يقتضيه التدبير الإلهيّ للخليقة ، فهو غير المحدود ولكنه يتعامل مع البشريّة المحدودة ، ولذا فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بحسب فهمه المحدود ، وأحيانًا لأنَّ الوقت المُعيَّن لكشف هذه المعرفة لم يأتِ بعد . وعلي سبيل المثال يقول الكتاب عندما شرع بعض الناس في بناء برج بابل " فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو ادَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا. " ( تك11/5 )، فهل كان الله يجهل ما يحدث ، كلا فقد كان يعرف ما يفعلونه بدليل قوله " فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ " ، وإنما كان يبدو ويتصرَّف وكأنَّه لا يعرف، تدبيريًا ، فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بالمفهوم الذي يقدر علي فهمه . 

وهذا نفس ما قاله عن سدوم وعمورة " إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدّا. انْزِلُ وَارَى هَلْ فَعَلُوا بِالتَّمَامِ حَسَبَ صُرَاخِهَا الْاتِي الَيَّ وَالَّا فَاعْلَمُ " ( تك18/20-21 ) . يقول الكتاب أنَّه نزل ليري ما يعرفه، فهو يتكلَّم وكأنَّه لا يعرف، يجهل ،

- 21 - 

وهو يعرف . فهو يعرف ما يحدث في سدوم وعمورة وأنَّ خطاياهم قد عظُمَت ولا يجهل ما يفعلونه ، إنَّه يعرف ما قد حدث وما سيفعله هو ، ولكن الكتاب يقول أنَّه نزل ليري ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب المفهوم البشريّ . 

وعندما طلب الله من إبراهيم أنْ يُقَدِّم اِبنه إسحاق محرقة وبعد أنْ وضع إبراهيم اِبنه علي المذبح وهَمَّ ليذبحه قال له " لا تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ الَى الْغُلامِ وَلا تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئا لانِّي الْانَ عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي " ( تك22/12 ) . فهل كان اللَّه يجهل ذلك ؟ كلا ، إنما يتكلَّم اللَّه هكذا تدبيريًا ، فقد كان لا بدّ أنْ يُبَرْهِن إبراهيم عن طاعته للَّه عمليًا . 

كما يقول في المزمور " الَّلهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟ كُلُّهُمْ قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَ المزمور يقول ذلك تدبيريًا ، بالأسلوب الذي يوصِّل للبشر ما يريد أنْ يُعْلِنَه لهم . 

وبنفس الطريقة يتحدَّث الكتاب عن معاملة الابن لشجرة التين ، يقول الكتاب " فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ فِيهَا شَيْئاً إِلاَّ وَرَقاً فَقَطْ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ يَكُنْ مِنْكِ ثَمَرٌ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَيَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ.

- 22 - 

فَلَمَّا رَأَى التَّلاَمِيذُ ذَلِكَ تَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ؟» " ( مت21/19-20 ) . وهنا يبدو وكأنَّه لم يكنْ يعرف حقيقة الشجرة ، والعكس صحيح ، ولكنه فعل ذلك ليقدِّم للتلاميذ مثالا " وَقَالَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ: «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَراً وَلَمْ يَجِدْ. قَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَراً فِي هَذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا. لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضاً؟ " ( لو13/6-7 ) . هذا ما قصده الابن ، فقد بدا وكأنَّه يجهل ، تدبيريًا ، إنْ كانت الشجرة مثمرة أم لا ، ليقدِّم لتلاميذه مثالاً . إنَّه يتصرَّف ويتكلَّم بأسلوب تصويريّ رمزيّ يصل إلي مستوي الفهم البشريّ . تصرَّف وكأنَّه يجهل وهو المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة . 

كما سأل عن القبر الذي دُفن فيه لعازر قائلاً " أَيْنَ وَضَعْتِمُوه " ( يو11/34 )، في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعلم فيه بموت لعازر قبل أنْ يموت ، فقد كان يعرف ، حسب التدبير الإلهيّ ، أنَّ لعازر سيموت ويظلّ في القبر لمدَّة أربعة أيام وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت في اليوم الرابع من موته ليُظْهِرَ مجده " فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ ». " ( يو11/4 ) . كان يعرف أنَّ لعازر سيموت وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت ، وكان يعرف المكان الذي ذهبت إليه

- 23 - 

روح لعازر وقد أقامه من الأموات . فهل يُعقل أنْ يعرف كلَّ ذلك ولا يعرف مكان القبر المدفون فيه ؟ لقد سأل الابن وكأنَّه لا يعرف ، يجهل المكان ، تدبيريًا ، وهو كلِّىّ المعرفة والعلم . 

وفي تعامله مع المرأة السامريّة قال لها " اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» " وكأنه يجهل حقيقتها . " أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ ." ، وهنا يكشف لها ما لا يعلمه إلا هو ككلي العلم والمعرفة " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ . هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ» . وهنا سمعت المرأة ما جعلها تقول له " يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ! " ، بل وذهبت تقول للناس " هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ " ( يو4/16-19و29 ) . سألها وهو يبدو أنَّه يجهل من هي ثمَّ كشف لها كلّ أسرارها مما جعلها تعتقد أنَّه نبيّ والمسيح المنتظر . 

كما سأل تلاميذه قائلا :" مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ " وهو يعلم تمامًا ما يقوله الناس عنه ولكنَّه تكلَّم وكأنَّه يجهل ليوصِّل تلاميذه إلي حقيقة ذاته بالروح القدس وليس بحسب ما يعتقده البشر ، " فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ:

- 24 - 

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: « طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ." ( مت16/13-17 ) . وهذا ما أراد أنْ يُعلنه لهم من خلال سؤاله هذا ، أنَّه المسيح ابن اللَّه الحيّ . وبنفس الطريقة يقول الكتاب في معجزة إشباع الجموع " فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ. " ( يو6/5-6 ) . سأل فيلبس وكأنَّه يُريد أنْ يعرف في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعرف فيه ما سيعمله .

والخلاصة هي أنَّ الابن يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن لم يكنْ من ضمن التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد والفداء الإعلان عنهما ، كما كان يسأل الأسئلة وكأنَّه يجهل ما يسأل عنه وذلك بأسلوب تعليميّ وتصويريّ ، تدبيريًا ، ليُوَصِّل الحقائق التي يريد توصيلها . 

منقووووول
ـــــــــــــــــــــ 

مراجع هذه الدراسة 
1 – محاضرات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث في الأريوسية . 

2 المقالة الثالثة في الأريوسية للقديس أثناسيوس الرسولي . 
​*


----------



## صوت الرب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

> ولكن لأنَّه لم يكنْ من أهداف تجسُّده ولا من ضمن خدمته علي الأرض الإعلان عنهما فقد قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد ، كان يعرف المعرفة التي لا يجوز الإعلان عنها ، كان يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن الإعلان عنهما في سلطان الآب وحده


*Good Point
GOD Bless U*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

:sami73:





صوت الرب قال:


> *good point
> god bless u*



*أشكرك صوت الرب على المرور
الرب يباركك



مارثا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2009)

*والخلاصة هي أنَّ الابن يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن لم يكنْ من ضمن التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد والفداء الإعلان عنهما ، كما كان يسأل الأسئلة وكأنَّه يجهل ما يسأل عنه وذلك بأسلوب تعليميّ وتصويريّ ، تدبيريًا ، ليُوَصِّل الحقائق التي يريد توصيلها . ​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 مارس 2009)

مارثا المصرية

موضوع روحي مميز

شكرااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (8 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> مارثا المصرية
> 
> موضوع روحي مميز
> 
> ...



*أشكرك أخى كليمو على المرور

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا ليكى
يا مارثة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (10 مارس 2009)

*ميرسي علي الموضوع القيم دا يا مارثا*
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا مارثا

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> يا مارثة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



*أشكرك أخى جوجو
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مارثا
> 
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


*
أشكرك أخى كوكومان

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 مارس 2009)

*أشكرك عزيزتى
الرب يباركك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مميز جدااا واكثر من رااائع
مرسي ليكي مارثا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع مميز جدااا واكثر من رااائع
> مرسي ليكي مارثا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​



*أشكرك حبيبتى للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

